# Jack plate Blinker switch short?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is your jackplate power fused?


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

I know it has a breaker in case the switch was ever stuck.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’d go thru wiring harness , bare anything. Sounds like it grounded out dead for a moment. No reason for motor to die out. Check kill switch . Doubt if it’s the plate switch itself. Some switches do have internal diodes ,for what it’s worth. Ive had to replace diode once in 15 years . could just be connection. Sand & coat w a lite coat grease They glaze over quicker than you realize I use star washers if stacking cables on battery lug. Good luck


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

I’ll have to check it out. It’s worked flawless for a year and worked half the day Saturday before it started acting up.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

It should be on two separate connections with a fuse. Check your battery terminals (loose) and the battery. Use a dielectric grease or spray on your terminals and to help with corrosion.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Battery is tight. It has a breaker and looks like 2 fuses next to it in the hatch. Everything looks tight and clean. I guess I should mention it’s a atlas micro jacker.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is the jackplate moving? Those actuators are notorious for burning up. I went through 3 of them and sold it after the third one and that one burned up on the guy I sold it to.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is the jackplate moving? Those actuators are notorious for burning up. I went through 3 of them and sold it after the third one and that one burned up on the guy I sold it to.


Yeah it goes up and down no problem. After fishing I hooked the motor up to muffs started the motor turned my gps back on and cycled the jackplate up and down no issues. Sunday I went back out and was idling out hit the blinker switch and it shut the motor down and restarted my gps. I’m really starting to think it’s my blinker switch causing the issue.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

G_straus822 said:


> Yeah it goes up and down no problem. After fishing I hooked the motor up to muffs started the motor turned my gps back on and cycled the jackplate up and down no issues. Sunday I went back out and was idling out hit the blinker switch and it shut the motor down and restarted my gps. I’m really starting to think it’s my blinker switch causing the issue.


There’s three wires that plug in the blinker switch via spade connectors. Remove the steering wheel and the three screws that hold the blinker switch mounting plate to the helm and check your connections there, use some dielectric grease on the connections then trace them to the other end and do the same while checking for any suspect areas on the wires on the way.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s three wires that plug in the blinker switch via spade connectors. Remove the steering wheel and the three screws that hold the blinker switch mounting plate to the helm and check your connections there, use some dielectric grease on the connections then trace them to the other end and do the same while checking for any suspect areas on the wires on the way.


Thanks bud! Will definitely be checking this out. It’s just weird to me That it worked on the trailer. Then in the water it has an issue. I’ll see what I can come up with.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

So changed my switch still had an issue found a corroded connection on the jackplate wiring changed that. Still had an issue. After talking to a couple buddies I changed my battery switch. No more issues! Boat runs and jackplate worked flawlessly! Thanks for everyone input!


----------

